# Most common color for birmingham rollers



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

I was wondering what is the most common color for a birmingham roller? Out of the 20 or so rollers I have been breeding with thier squabs have been 70% all black with white flights and white tails then about 20% are black white and brown grizzle or tortise shelled. ( I dont know the difference) and about 5% are full black, 5% are mostly white with black and brown splotches, only one has come out to be really light brown (yellow?) with white flights and white tail. I get these black with white flights from every combination of parents, the only two I kept together are the ones that gave me the light brown (yellow?) and the mostly white with black and brown splotches. Also what makes a bird have two different color eyes, one of my birds has one orange eye and a clear eye (bull eye?) - so I called her one-eye. She is one of my favorite ones.
One more thing - I bred together a black w/white flight roller to a medium faced english tumbler (bronze, a very beutiful bird) and I got the same thing a black with white flights squaby. Obviously I have some dominant genes going on here and was wondering if these are the most common?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

YOU WROTE:
I was wondering what is the most common color for a birmingham roller? 
IT DEPENDS UPON YOUR GENE STOCK. MOST ROLLERS ARE MULI-COLORED, THAT ABOUT ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT COLOR. 
YOU WROTE:
Also what makes a bird have two different color eyes, one of my birds has one orange eye and a clear eye (bull eye?) - so I called her one-eye. She is one of my favorite ones.
WITH SHOW BIRDS THIS IS A FLAW BUT WITH ROLLERS, HOW THEY PERFORM IS THE BOTTOM LINE.
YOU WROTE:
One more thing - I bred together a black w/white flight roller to a medium faced english tumbler (bronze, a very beutiful bird) and I got the same thing a black with white flights squaby. Obviously I have some dominant genes going on here and was wondering if these are the most common?
YES, THESE ARE THE MOST COMMON IN YOUR PARTICULAR BIRD HOWEVER THEY WILL THROUGH OTHER COLORS FROM TIME TO TIME.
REGARDS,
CARL


----------

